# How long should it take for a PR Application to be sent to Pretoria



## explorer1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello, sorry if this has been discussed before. I would like to find out how long should it take for a PR application to be sent to Pretoria. I applied for a PR application on the basis of a Quota work permit in the last week of April this year and last week I went to DHA to check the status of my application and it is still at the office of Application (JHB Office). A friend with identical documentation as me (Quota Work Permit, Same Qualifications from same institute obtained same year, works at same company as me, does same job as me, everything just identical to mine) that applied (Through an Agency)for a PR exactly a week after me and has received their PR 3 weeks ago. I went to DHA to check soon after my friend received their PR Documentation and I was told they have a backlog and staff shortages. But I asked them how is it possible that someone that applied after me at the same office has had their application sent to PTA and more than three weeks ago they have collected their PR at the same office.

Is there anything that can be done to escalate this. Will I be within my rights to ask to see my application if their system says it is still in the JHB office?. I just want to know if the application is still there or its been lost, so that I can send in a duplicate application. What is the procedure if any can be used to expedite the application in this case.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

You are well within your rights to ask - BUT you may have to apply again if it never went to Pretoria. Do you have any receipts / copies of your application?


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

When I applied for PR in November 2011 the application was only received by Pretoria in May 2012 so it took about 6 months for it to go from Cape Town to Pretoria (snail post me thinks)


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

There is a big problem if your application still hasn't reached Pretoria processing yet.


----------



## Oz_Child (Jan 28, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> There is a big problem if your application still hasn't reached Pretoria processing yet.


I would agree. It probably is still at JHB but not in the right pile. I have written directly to the Home Affairs Chief Immigration Officer/Directorate and have normally received a response in a few days for similar circumstances. My suggestion is to escalate it ASAP.


----------



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

Saartjie said:


> When I applied for PR in November 2011 the application was only received by Pretoria in May 2012 so it took about 6 months for it to go from Cape Town to Pretoria (snail post me thinks)



hey Saartjie did u get your PR allready? i have applied mine oct 2010. got sms from dha last week waiting for the certificate.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> hey Saartjie did u get your PR allready? i have applied mine oct 2010. got sms from dha last week waiting for the certificate.


Yep, got my PR in July 2013.


----------



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

oh thats great congrts. i also gt my pr this afternoon and i am confused now which office i must use to apply for my id. any advice?


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Isn't it the same HA office? The barrack street one in Cape Town does everything...


----------



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

MissGlobal said:


> Isn't it the same HA office? The barrack street one in Cape Town does everything...


yes they does the every thing but it was a extra long Q there and barrack str always delay to send the application to PTA


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> yes they does the every thing but it was a extra long Q there and barrack str always delay to send the application to PTA


I think you should be able to apply at any office for your ID. You only need a Regional Office for immigration matters (I stand to be corrected but I think this is right).


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

If in Cape Town, pop over to *Paarl* for a shorter queue and better processing times.


----------

